# تحب تكون شاب انيق؟؟؟



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

ولو ان الاناقة حكر على النساء 
لكن 
التواضع حلو 

شوية نصائح لتكون شابا انيقا جذابا   احممم


يالا كلة بثوابة وادينا بنقدم الخير وحسن النية  هههههههههه











:download:


*فمن المعروف أن **الرجل لا يحتاج لإضافات متعددة لإبراز جماله **من ثياب أو مجوهرات أو حرير أو مساحيق **لكن عليه الاختيار الحسن ليظهر بكامل أناقتهـ*





*عزيزى الرجل اليكـ بعض النصائح البسيطهـ التى **تساهم فى أناقتكـ*





*[ **كيفية إنتقاء حزام يتماشى مع ماتلبس** ]*


 
*1-**اختر حزامك بنفس لون الحذاء الذى سترتديه ، فلا يصح أن تلبس حزاماً أسود مع حذاء ابيض أو العكس** .*




************




*2- **التزام مقاس خصرك فى ارتداء الحزام ، فلا تختر قياساً أصغر من حجمك ،*




*فإذا كنت ترتدى الحزام قياس 36 ، لا تحاول توهم نفسك بأنك ممن يرتدون قياس 32** .*




************




*3- **إذا كنت لا تحب تغيير الأحزمة ، اشتر واحداً من الجلد الأسود مع بكله فضية اللون ،*




*فهذا هو اللوك الكلاسيكى .أما اللوك الكجوال فيمكن فى اختيار أحزمة معقودة*




*على شكل كانفا** canva .*




************




*4- **إذا كنت ترتدي بدلة رسمية ، اختر الحزام الذى لا تدخل فيه اشكال هندسية ،*




*فهى على العكس تدل على مظهر كاجوال أو سبور** .*




************
*5- **لا ترتدى الحزام مع حمالات الساسبندر** suspenders **،*




*إلا إذا كنت تريد إن تبدو بمظهر مضحك أو غريب*




************




*6- **إذا كنت ممن يعانون من كرش أو بطن منتفخ، من الأفضل إن تخفيه بارتداء حزام**.*










************




*7- **إذا كنت ترتدي أي نوع من الإكسسوارات مثل مدلاة، أو سوار، أو خاتم، أو ساعة*




*اختر ذا بكله فضية اللون ، فالحزام يبدو أنيقاً أكثر إذا جاء مناسباً مع إكسسوارات** .*




************




*[ **رشاقتكـ **]*




*يجب على الرجل الأنيق أن يراقب وزنه باستمرار،*




*فلماذا يستغرب البعض من إتباع الرجل لبعض برامج الرجيم؟*




*إن الرجل الأنيق يحرص على مراقبة وزنه ويتضايق من صورته إذا كانت لا تطابق الصورة المرسومة فى ذهنه،*




*إذ أصبح الرجيم هاجس البعض من الرجال**.*




*إن الوزن الزائد لدى بعض الرجال يشكل إزعاجاً نفسياً يحاولون التغاضى عنه باستعمال قوة إرادتهم،*




*إذ أن البدانة عدو الرجل نتيجة نظرة الآخرين إليه حتى لوكانت نظراتهم بريئة*




*وتخلو من أى اعتبارات أخرى**.*




*ولكن لماذا يستغرب البعض من إتباع الرجل لبعض برامج الرجيم؟*




*هل اقتصرت هذه البرامج على النساء فقط؟*




*إن إتباع الرجل لبرنامج الرجيم يعكس*




*وعى الرجل بالأمور الصحية وانتباهه إلى شكله وصورته ويشعر بالانتصار على نفسه*




*وهو يحقق أهدافاً تسبب له الراحة والطمأنينة النفسية،*




*لأن الصحة الجيدة تعتبر من الأسباب المنطقية*




*للمحافظة على الشكل المناسب بوجه عام وهذا هو جوهر الهدف**.*




*إن إتباع نظام الرجيم ينبع من شخصية صارمة تتخذ قرارها بصدق ومنطقية*




*وقناعة بملء إرادتها لتتعايش معه كجزء من يومياتها رغم قسوة الرجيم لدى البعض،*




*فالحلم بالمظهر الحسن وما يقتضيه من أناقة يدفع البعض إلى الإسراع*




*فى تنفيذ إتباع النظام الغذائى المثالى**.*




*وصايا لضبط الوزن**: *




*1- **قوة الإرادة فى ضبط الوزن**.*




*2- **عدم الجلوس الطويل أمام الكمبيوتر أو المكتب**.*




*3- **عدم الإكثار من تناول الحلويات والمشروبات الغازية**.*




*4-**الرياضة اليومية والتمارين التى تعمل على حرق الدهون بالإضافة إلى رياضة المشى**.*




*5- **تجنب الطعام المقلى واختر الطعام المشوى والمطهو على البخار*




*أو المحضر فى الفرن والمسلوق وانزع الدهن من اللحوم، والجلد من الطيور**.*




*6-**إتباع حمية مناسبة تتميز بنظام يحقق تخفيف الوزن بدقة متناهية**.*




*وفى النهاية يجب الابتعاد عن تناول الأدوية الخاصة بفقدان الوزن وحرق الدهون،*



*فالرجيم الذى يعطى نتائج سريعة فى وقت قصير علينا الابتعاد عنه*



*لما له من تأثير سلبى على صحتنا فيما بعد**.*




*****************










*[**الهندام والملابس**]*




*ملابس الرجل العصرى من أهم الدلائل على أناقته، سواء فى الثياب*




*الرسمية أو فى اللباس غير الرسمى، من أجل ذلك وضع خبراء الأناقة*




*بعض الملامح والتفاصيل الصغيرة حتى تكتمل أناقة الرجل العصرية ومنها**: *




*1- عند شراء القميص يجب أن يكون طول الكم مناسباً، ويغطى سوار*



*القميص المعصم بشكل كامل ومناسب بدرجة تجعله منطبقاً على*



*مقاييس الجسم عند ثنى الذراع أو إمالة اليد إلى الأمام أو على نحو*



*عمودى أو رأسى، بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب أن يظهر على الأقل نصف بوصة*



*من سوار القميص من تحت كم الجاكيت** ..*




*2- **يجب أن يلامس طرف الياقة المقصوصة جيداً صدر القميص ولا يرتفعان*



*أبداً عند تحريك الرأس، كما ويجب أن تساعد عقدة ربطة العنق على*




*ثباتها لذلك لا بد أن تكون ذات قياس دقيق وصحيح لتكفل لعقدة ربطة*




*العنق بتثبيت طرفيها براحة وأناقة**.*




*3- **يجب أن تستقر عقدة ربطة العنق على وجه التحديد فى المثلث الواقع*




*بين جانبى الياقة، وتثبت فى تلك المساحة**.*




*وهكذا نرى أن أناقة الرجل لا تكتمل إلا بتطبيق هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة مع*




*غيرها من اللمسات الفنية الأخرى**.*

​
:download:

*من قرائاتى على النت*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

نسيت اقول 
ان الموضوع متجدد


تابعوا لو حبيتم 


كل ما هلاقى مفيد لاناقة الرجل 
ساضعة 
بالموضوع 

لعل وعسى 
ربنا يرحمنا من اسواء موضة رجالى 
البنطلون الساقط 
وبهدلة السجون 

بملابسها المقطعة 


احممممممممممممممم


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2010)

*حلو اوى يلا من نفسهم كفايا يا عينى مش فى قسم ادم هههههههه




			1-اختر حزامك بنفس لون الحذاء الذى سترتديه ، فلا يصح أن تلبس حزاماً أسود مع حذاء ابيض أو العكس .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعرفى بيغيظنى اوى فى الولاد الحزام الابيض مع شوز ابيض بيبقى عجيب*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلو اوى يلا من نفسهم كفايا يا عينى مش فى قسم ادم هههههههه*





جيلان قال:


> *تعرفى بيغيظنى اوى فى الولاد الحزام الابيض مع شوز ابيض بيبقى عجيب*





:download:

بتقولى فيها جيلان 

بحس كان حد مسلفة الحزام والجزمة 

وبعدين اصلا مش لازم يلبسوا ابيض 

الا لو بدلة بيضاء 


احمممممممم









والامر بقى يا جيجى 
لما تبقى بدلة وعليها كوتشى 
ببقى عاوزة اشوطة من قدامى 

ممكن الكوتشى لو جاكت اسبور وجينس 


وبرضة بحب المنظر دة اشيك 

احمممممممممممممم

























يعنى دة اقل مستوى كاجوال ممكن 
اقبلة 
كمظهر  رجالى شيك 


ولا 
اية رايك 

يا جيلو 

احممممممممممم​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه لية تشوطية يا اسميشااال
فى كوتشيات كلاسيك نازلة بتتلبس مع بدل شبابى 
بتبقى شيك على فكرة
وبعدين احنا عاوزين بردة موضوع زى دة 
مع انك مدلعانا كتيـــر
بس طمع بقى اللة هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعووضك كل خير ,توبيك هايل


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لية تشوطية يا اسميشااال
> فى كوتشيات كلاسيك نازلة بتتلبس مع بدل شبابى
> بتبقى شيك على فكرة
> وبعدين احنا عاوزين بردة موضوع زى دة
> ...


 
:download:

رافضين يا نيرو 
كان نفسى صدقينى 
عندى موضوعات روعة للبنات خصيصا شيك جدا 
بس 
بقى انتى عارفة احيانا بيكون فية حساسية للموديلات الحريمى 

 بفكر انزل تطور النقاب 

لان الشرعى يكون بعين واحدة على فكرة 

سمعت الفتوى دى بالفضائيات 


اية رايك 

اعترضوا بقى


----------



## Mason (23 مارس 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالا أعتراض لأن الأناقة *
*والمظهر الشيك مطلوبين لكن فى المعقول طبعا  *
*وحلوة اوى الوصايا لضبط الوزن دى *
*تنفع لينا بردوا ههههههه*
*انا شخصيا بعشق اناقة وشياكت زوجى جداااااااااا*
*يعنى مش عيب ان الرجالة تهتم **باناقته**ا*
* ولو انهم هما مش محتاجين حد يقولهم ههههههههههههه*
*أحيانا تلاقى شباب مهتمة بلبسها ومظهرها *
*اكتر من الشابات*
*ميرسى يا قمر للأهتمامك الجميل والشيك ايضا *
*بأناقة الشباب*​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

ايه يا بنتى الاناقه والشياكه دى كلها 

فينكوا يا شباب 

كده البنات هتعمل مظاهره استحملى بقى 

ميرسى يا قمر 
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع
بس اناقة الشاب بتكون نابعة من جوة مش بالملابس انت ممكن تلاقي الملابس شيك و غالية قوي بس مش لايقة علي الشخص و العكس ممكن لبس بسيط بس لايق علي اللي لابسة ومديلة منظر محترم*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا أعتراض لأن الأناقة *
> 
> *والمظهر الشيك مطلوبين لكن فى المعقول طبعا *
> *وحلوة اوى الوصايا لضبط الوزن دى *
> ...






:download:

طبعا الرجل الانيق يكمل شخصيتة الرائعة باناقة مقبولة 

تجعلة رجلا مميزا 

بس 
الحقيقة انا بحاول ارحم العالم 
من اسواء موضة نزلت فية 
البنطلون الساقط واللبس المقطع 

فدة رحمة بينا احنا الستات 
مش للشباب يعنى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلى ميسو احلى كلام 
وبستنى مشاركتك يا حبى صدقينى 

وربنا يسعدك مع زوجك 
ويكون للابد الهنا مجمعكم بالحب 
وما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان  ​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ايه يا بنتى الاناقه والشياكه دى كلها
> 
> 
> فينكوا يا شباب
> ...





:download:

رضينا الاتنين علشان عيونك الغالية 
استاذة كاندى 
كل السكر والكاندى 
​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2010)

*2010*




*



*





*



*





*



*



*



*




*



*



*



*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 مارس 2010)

*الله يسامحك يا اسمشيل علي المشاركة 12 مفهمش غير الواد ابو شنطة اللي واقف في النصف في اول صورة باعتبر ان دي شنطة سفر*


----------



## Mason (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طبعا الرجل الانيق يكمل شخصيتة الرائعة باناقة مقبولة
> 
> ...


 


*الرجل الانيق والشيك والمتزن فكريا هو بس اللى يعرف كويس يلبس اية وامتى *
*وحتى مش تحت شرط يكون على الموضا أوى *
*لانة احيانا لبسة يكون شيك اوى ومش يكون على الموضا*
*وشباب كتيير تقلدة وتعمل زية*
*لانهم مقتنعين بية وبطريقة اختيارة للبسة*

*وعندك حق ياأسميشال انا شخصيا بيضيقنى جدا *
:smil8:
*نظام البنطلونات الساقطة دى واللبس المقطع *
*والاكسسورات ايضا اللى بيلبسوها دى مش بتبقى لايقة عليهم *
*زينا احنا طبعا *
*وميرسى على الدعوة الجميلة جدااااااااااااااااا*
*دى واللى بتمناها لكل اتنين متجوزين من كل قلبى *
*واكيد طبعا ما جمعة الله لا يفرقة انسان*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك اختى الغالية*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*اشكرك

فى منتهى الروووعه
سلام الرب يسوع

*


----------

